# PB & Oreo Cheesecake.



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok im currently dieting for a photoshoot. But once i reach supercomp ( very lean,depleted etc) I use huge cheat days. to fill me out plus give me the energy to ge through the final weeks,

Heres what i will be eating in a few weeks, when i get my next spike day.

*Ingredients*

*For The Crust*


4 1/2 cups crushed Oreo cookies

cup chopped *roasted peanuts*

1/2 cup *butter*, melted


*For The Filling*


2 lbs *cream cheese*, softened ( philly soft cheese)

5 *eggs*, at room temperature

1 1/2 cups firmly packed *brown sugar*

1 cup smooth peanut butter (not natural-style)

1/2 cup whipping cream ( use proper stuff not squirty cream)

1 teaspoon *vanilla extract*

12 Reese's Peanut Butter cups, broken into small pieces ( 3 in a pack found at tesco)


*For The Topping*


3 ounces *sour cream*

1/2 cup *sugar*


*Directions*

*1 *Please Note****Plan ahead--cheesecake needs to chill for at least 4 hours.

*2 *To Make The Crust:.

*3 *Combine crushed Oreo cookies and peanuts that have been ground in a food processor with the melted butter.

*4 *Pat the crust mixture onto bottom and sides of a 10-inch springform pan

*5 *To Make The Filling:.

*6 *Beat cream cheese in bowl of electric mixer until smooth.

*7 *Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition

*8*Add sugar, peanut butter and cream; mix until smooth.

*9 *Stir in vanilla, then fold in peanut butter cup pieces with a rubber spatula.

*10*Pour filling into prepared crust.

*11 *Place springform pan into a larger baking pan

*12* Pour hot water into the larger pan so that the water comes 1 inch up the sides of the springform pan.

*13*Bake at 275°F 1-1/2 hours, or until firm and lightly browned

*14*For The Topping:.

*15*Combine the sour cream and sugar and spread on the cheesecake

*16*Return the cake to the oven for 5 minutes.

*17*Remove from the oven and allow to cool on a wire rack for one hour.

*18*You may run a knife along the edge of the cake to loosen it from the pan somewhat.

*19*Refrigerate for at least 4 hours.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:drool: :drool:OMFG better than sex :wub: :wub:

I would do ANNNNNNYthing for that cakey :laugh:


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Jem said:


> :drool: :drool:OMFG better than sex :wub: :wub:


Your partners must have been lacking then :laugh:

Rambo, that my friend is 100% certified Food Porn. To that i salute you and applaud you! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Damn that looks nice


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

...I was looking at keto diets and then come across this :sad:... im going to go sit in the corner and cry now *sniff*


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Now that is perhaps the most delicious thing I have ever seen


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes nice eh? I eat that in one sitting to  that was from my last spike day.

The next one im thinking about adding crumble topping ( think apple crumble)


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

That looks nice, very nice!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Gonna make this for sunday


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> :drool: :drool:OMFG better than sex :wub: :wub:
> 
> I would do ANNNNNNYthing for that cakey :laugh:


Ditto :drool:

Posting that recipe + pics is just pure evil - I'm fookin starving now lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jem said:


> :drool: :drool:OMFG better than sex :wub: :wub:
> 
> I would do ANNNNNNYthing for that cakey :laugh:


Looks fkin nice  .

I'll make you one Jem for sexual favours :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I'll make you one Jem for sexual favours :whistling:


Cmon mate, no need.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

gymfit said:


> Ditto :drool:
> 
> Posting that recipe + pics is just pure evil - I'm fookin starving now lol


I went back to look at it again at 9:30 in the morning ....and it looks even better now ! :confused1:

Bet I cannot make it like that though - mine always go wrong :cursing:

Tom I am surprised at you becoming a gent all of a sudden 

Rambo that bakes woohoo :thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

looks lush!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> looks lush!


told u thats one i make silly

but alas after the white chocolate and oreo one i made u said no more for a while lol


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok guys ive made this tons of times. so if you get stuck post away. also theres a few viriations you can do.

warning though its very peanut buttery so make sure you like  I have a obsession with it. when i first made this remeber the scene in americain pie LOL.....

Ive made it with extra crushed oreos on the top. Or extra reeses PB cups. like i said i think im going to try crumble topping next time, as i love it

My sister also made this before. with Nutella spread over the top with Bannana chopped up to, was very nice.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

just subscibed to this bad boy so i never lose it!


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i had half of that on sat night .. at sister's bday .. couldn't stop lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

The time has come for me to make this ! I am gonna make it on saturday to take to the show on sunday WOOHOOO [and I am only sharing with Kate LMAO]


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

That looks sooooo gurd!!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jem said:


> The time has come for me to make this ! I am gonna make it on saturday to take to the show on sunday WOOHOOO [and I am only sharing with Kate LMAO]


I officially love you Em 

Isn't it funny that at 3 days out I was magically drawn to this thread ...lol!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> I officially love you Em
> 
> Isn't it funny that at 3 days out I was magically drawn to this thread ...lol!


Isnt it funny that I had it saved in subscribed items for months and dredged it up 3 days out :whistling: ...but there is more ....see other dredged thread ....white choc cheesecake ...spoilt for choice now !

I am gonna have a go at it though ...will share a slice or 2 or 3 ...we will just go awol and return with chocolate all over our faces


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

It's in the oven - a week late but still !


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh lucky you! wish i wasnt dieting  Bet it smells gorgeous too Grrr!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

It was so nice I have had to freeze the other half of it ffs ....dread to think how much fat and carbs are in it, appalling really ....it will be defrosted on saturday for my cheat meal pmsl


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

Aw no way haha i couldnt of stopped eating it   Id of made a right pig of myself!

I just made protein flapjacks even though i cant eat em until next week haha Proper plays on you knowing something that lush is sat in the kitchen


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Im going to make this at the weekend..wish i hadnt bl00dy seen this now! 

Any ideas on what i can swap for the peanuts as i cant eat them, or just leave them out?

Sh1t only 2 days to go until saturday...how my life has comedown to getting this excited over food!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> Im going to make this at the weekend..wish i hadnt bl00dy seen this now!
> 
> Any ideas on what i can swap for the peanuts as i cant eat them, or just leave them out?
> 
> Sh1t only 2 days to go until saturday...how my life has comedown to getting this excited over food!


Think you are making the wrong cheesecake if you dont like nuts tony  

Try Lou's cheat day cheesecake instead -in recipes under snacks I think - it's on my 'to do' list :thumb:

You could still have the oreos and digestive bics for the crust though :beer:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Jem said:


> Think you are making the wrong cheesecake if you dont like nuts tony
> 
> Try Lou's cheat day cheesecake instead -in recipes under snacks I think - it's on my 'to do' list :thumb:
> 
> You could still have the oreos and digestive bics for the crust though :beer:


I think you are right it just looked so damn good!

I will look that one up thanks Jem.

The Oreos and digestives are really what im after! :beer:

This reminds me of a trifle my ex's Mum used to make choc muffins and jam for the base soaked in some alcohol with chocolate sauce and chop chips topped with whipped cream...i'll try and get the recepie!

Now im off for as run followed by meat and veg :cursing:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OMG, that looks seriously amazing!!! I have got to try this one day!! in the last 4 weeks of my diet now though so cutting down the cheat days, roll on July bulking!!!!!!!!!!


----------

